# Think we need to cut down on e-numbers in our house!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is something going weird anyway....


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Priceless!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha brilliant dawn...... I didn't know Dudley sucked his thumb!? 
Big baby!! X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is really cool


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

That is so funny......genius!


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Brilliant photos


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love this!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So how many times a day does your son have to shave? 

Brilliant pictures.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SEEEEE!!!! Cockapoos are human!! the turning process has started!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant. How did you do that?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Brilliant. How did you do that?


Just study the pics and you should see, no editing involved!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Brill photos


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Fab photos and nice to see such a close bond there


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The twilight zone.......


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha sooooo funny! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Fantastic! Love it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This was the photo that gaVe us the idea - looks even more freaky! Dudley was on sofa (allowed now on his blanket), Oliver squashed on in front of him then Dudley rested his head onto Olivers! daft dog, and for anyone worrying about their biting pups this was a dog that was a real biting handful that we had to get a trainer in for......


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So funny! It was the blanket that threw me, the colour match is perfect so I thought it was the arm of the couch.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dudley is so darn cute!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant, it's like a Disney thing! And great reassurance for those of us with little 'nippers'  Poppy has recently started nibbling my hair  but it makes me laugh so I'm probably encouraging her.

Now can you do the other way round? Body off Dudley face off Oliver? (A BODFOO)  Makes me think of the Viz profanisaurus entry 'BOBFOC' Body off Baywatch face off Crimewatch


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> This was the photo that gaVe us the idea - looks even more freaky! Dudley was on sofa (allowed now on his blanket), Oliver squashed on in front of him then Dudley rested his head onto Olivers! daft dog, and for anyone worrying about their biting pups this was a dog that was a real biting handful that we had to get a trainer in for......
> View attachment 58138


Great picture and friendship there dawn.lucky Oliver having Dudley live him so much
I love it when billy speaks to R&R in a "special baby voice" x


----------

